# Where can I find Black Diamond Sand?



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Google has a nifty feature that lets you search nearby stores for it. That's how I found a hardware store near me that sells it. Call around for tractor/supply/etc. stores and see if they sell it. I got mine from Northern Tool.


----------



## whimsical54 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes I got mine at tractor-supply $8.77 for 50lb bag 20/40 but if you have it shipped to you it is too heavy and costly.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Aug 2, 2011)

I got mine at Orschelns for ~$7.50 for a 50 pound bag.


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone got pictures of this in their aquariums??

Am wanting to change from pool filter sand to a dark or black substrate. And I would LOVE to stay with sand, so if I could see what this stuff looks like, that would be great.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

See http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/155465-black-diamond.html for a lot more information.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

"Black Diamond" is not a brand or specific to one company. It is a term used to describe processed coal slag. Coal slag is the by product of coal used by power utility companies- from the combustion of coal in the generation of electricity. Basically super heated coal. Slag is to coal as ash is to wood.

Here is a bit more technical description:



> Coal slag is an black, glass matrix alumina-silicate which is produced when wet bottom boiler power plants burn pulverized coal. The bottom ash is kept in a molten state until it is tapped and introduced to water. The water quenches the molten slag and instantly vitrifies it producing the raw glassy slag which Ensio Resources recycles through its processing facility to produce a variety of beneficial products for market. It has the optimal hardness, density, and particle shape to provide for an exceptional silica free blasting abrasive, roofing granule, non-skid, and sealcoating surface material.


Diamonds are made from coal. Coal is black, therefore the name "Black Diamond".

Unlike clay, it has next to no free silica, and it should be pH neutral.

Here are some various brand names:

ATI Black Diamond

Opta Minerals - Blackblast - Coal Slag

Black Beauty® Abrasive (Boiler slag, Coal slag) from READE

US MIX - Denver, Colorado | BLACK BEAUTY Coal Slag

Black Magnum - Coal Slag, Star Blast, Blastox, Aluminum Oxide ...

Black Magic® Coal Slag - Abrasives Inc

The reason to use this is strictly cosmetic. I do not know of any other practical purpose this would have in the aquarium.


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Robert H said:


> The reason to use this is strictly cosmetic. I do not know of any other practical purpose this would have in the aquarium.


Thanks so much for the info!!!

I know that really only one main reason is that it does not discolor like most other sands... not that that is a good reason, it most certainly is one to consider over the life and use of the sand.


----------



## DeusExCalibur (Dec 1, 2011)

Petco has a self-branded black sand that I absolutely love. I'm not even sure if it's sand; seems like it might actually be a very very fine gravel. It's very course and heavy much like pool filter sand. I've had it for a little less than a year now and it shows absolutely no signs of discoloring. I haven't used it for planting yet, but I'll be "borrowing" some to cap the eco-complete in the planted 10g CPD tank I'm setting up soon.


----------



## mike1v (Dec 7, 2011)

*black diamond brand*

I picked up some yesterday at Tractor supply, and it is a brand, It is Black Diamond Granules, INC.. just be careful, the first bag they brought out from the stock room was the fine blend.. I didn't check so /i had a return trip...Should have checked..


----------

